# برنامج Psychrometric وبرنامج Pipe Sizer



## samiabawi (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اليكم هذا اتبرنامج المفيد Psychrometric على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/5501384/Psychrometric.exe.html

وهذا البرتامج Pipe Sizer على الرابط التالي:

http://rapidshare.com/files/5501235/pipesizer.exe.html


----------



## aborfaat (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

انا مهتم جدا بهذا البرنامج الذي وضعته ولكن الرابط لايعمل
ارجو منك التأكد منه

و شكرا


----------



## samiabawi (4 ديسمبر 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اليكم اتبرنامج Psychrometric على الرابط التالي:
http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=34546 

وهذا البرتامج Pipe Sizer على الرابط التالي:
http://z08.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=42228


----------



## سالامون (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم
ساجرب البرنامجان قريبا 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## الصانع (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

مشكووور اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mmervat (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eslam5amis (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم 
فايل برنامج حساب اقطار الانابيب فيه خطا


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد الملاح (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 مارس 2007)

اطال الله عمرك الشريف ( المومن كل غيث اين ما حل نفع)


----------



## mazenstop32 (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى


----------



## the lord (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الششتاوي (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## profx (12 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## berd (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ductlator (12 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## اسلام اتاك (15 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم 
فايل برنامج حساب اقطار الانابيب فيه خطا


----------



## محمد 2000 (18 مايو 2007)

*كيف تم تشعيلquote]*



الصانع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> مشكووور اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك[/


----------



## ahmsha0 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

البرامج لاتعمل
شكرا


----------



## abdo_mansour (4 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يونيو 2009)

البرامج تم حذفها ارجو رفعها مرة اخرى على الفور شيرد وشكرا


----------



## papa (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجاري البتحميل


----------



## صلاح عبد الجواد (13 أبريل 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا ارجو سرعه الرد


----------



## eng amr2012 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## rania ramadan (24 يناير 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## rania ramadan (24 يناير 2015)

الربط لا يعمل برجاء رفعه مرة اخرى .......


----------



## george831966 (14 مايو 2018)

شكراً لكم


----------

